# Paradigm 100's to Von Schweikets to ?



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

d the Paradigm V2's 100's.CC450,ADP450's. went to Von Schweikert VR3.6's.LCR35 and S3 surrounds. I have a PSA X15 and PB2/Ultra. Where to go from here? Suggestions or reasons to keep Von Schweikerts.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

labman1 said:


> d the Paradigm V2's 100's.CC450,ADP450's. went to Von Schweikert VR3.6's.LCR35 and S3 surrounds. I have a PSA X15 and PB2/Ultra. Where to go from here? Suggestions or reasons to keep Von Schweikerts.


Hello,
I too used Studio 100 V2 for both my Mains and Surrounds along with the Studio CC immediately prior to my current speaker array. The V2's were decidedly the best made cabinets of any Studio 100 weighing in excess of 100 lbs each. Paradigm's Reference Series Flagship weighs less.

I would consider used Wilson Audio Watt/Puppies, Focal 1028BE's, perhaps give a listen to some Martin Logan Electrostats, and the Thiel CS 3.7 is amazing as well. 

As you had and are using very high quality speakers, what exactly are you looking for in your next speakers?
The VS's are fantastic and I am a huge fan.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have Studio 60 version 2. The CC v2 is definitely the weak spot in that system; its a much better match with the Studio 20s in my opinion. Later versions of the Studio Center (590, I think) started to get it right. I really enjoy my Paradigms. As for the Von Schweikert's, I can't really comment on them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

8086 said:


> I have Studio 60 version 2. The CC v2 is definitely the weak spot in that system; its a much better match with the Studio 20s in my opinion. Later versions of the Studio Center (590, I think) started to get it right. I really enjoy my Paradigms. As for the Von Schweikert's, I can't really comment on them.


Could not agree more. I have written quite a bit about just how dissatisfying the Studio CC was. Especially in light of the V2 Studio 100 performance. Thankfully later generation of Studio Series have rectified that.


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry guys been busy.I have a 5.1 surround system powered by a Cinenova Grand amp. I have an Onkyo Pre-Pro. SC5585. I listen to movies about 80% of the time. I like Ribbon speakers, I want a airy,sweet sounding speaker that gives real live sound. If that makes since. I live in the country, so getting to a B&M to listen is hard. I have listened to the Martin Logan and really liked them. Their HDQ's are 45 minutes from me in Lawrence,KS.. Guess I need to call them and see if they have some thing set up. All MFG. is done up north. I appreciate the suggestions.:help:


----------



## dmark1 (Feb 25, 2010)

labman1 said:


> Sorry guys been busy.I have a 5.1 surround system powered by a Cinenova Grand amp. I have an Onkyo Pre-Pro. SC5585. I listen to movies about 80% of the time. I like Ribbon speakers, I want a airy,sweet sounding speaker that gives real live sound. If that makes since. I live in the country, so getting to a B&M to listen is hard. I have listened to the Martin Logan and really liked them. Their HDQ's are 45 minutes from me in Lawrence,KS.. Guess I need to call them and see if they have some thing set up. All MFG. is done up north. I appreciate the suggestions.:help:


I would suggest Legacy Audio speakers. The new Air Motion Tweeters in their lineup are impressive, and they are well known for their clear midrange and powerful bass. They image well, are dynamic, and can handle lots of power, though they don't need alot of power to sound great due to their high efficiency. You can run them with tubes or solid state if you want. Build quality is excellent, and they have an in home audition program as well as a small but growing dealer network around the country where you can go to hear them.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Salk.


----------

